# prime armée



## julie38 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Pour celles qui sont conventionnées avec l'armée et dont la demande de prime semestrielle à été envoyé fin août début septembre,  avez vous eu des nouvelles ? 
Merci bonne journée


----------



## booboo (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
dossier enregistré le 5 septembre 2022 et toujours rien .


----------



## zabeth 1 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

ca devient inquiétant, vous n'avez toujours rien reçu ?
vous me faites peur, je dois envoyer mon dossier début janvier, j'ai le temps d'attendre.
les avez vous appelés ?


----------



## booboo (14 Décembre 2022)

Oui ils m'ont contacté pour une pièce manquante, donc j'ai su que mon dossier était bien enregistré, mais pas de délai annoncé....


----------



## zabeth 1 (14 Décembre 2022)

punaise; votre dossier a donc été bien reçu mais toujours pas traité...C'est grave. Je suis désolée pour vous.
Peut être pour Noel ?


----------



## booboo (14 Décembre 2022)

Je comptais pas dessus, donc je n'attends rien, je ne suis pas déçue.
Quand ça arrivera, je serai contente et puis voilà


----------



## julie38 (15 Décembre 2022)

non toujours rien . pourtant une collègue qui a envoyé comme moi,  reçu le même jour ( 5 sept) à reçu le mail lundi


----------



## emmanou21 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, moi j'ai eu 6 mois après


----------



## mamytata (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je vous lis depuis un bout de temps mais je ne comprend pas cette "prime armée".
Je travaille avec une maman employée par l'armée, donc ais-je droit à quelque chose, ais-je des démarches à faire ?????

Merci pour celles qui pourront m'éclairer.


----------



## booboo (15 Décembre 2022)

Allez voir sur le site dédié de l'action sociale des armées, il y a toutes les informations


----------



## mamytata (15 Décembre 2022)

merci booboo

Je viens d'aller voir, mais tout ce qui concerne les assmats est momentanément suspendu pour modifications.

Je pense que c'est pour ça que vos dossiers sont en stand by.


----------



## sisi79 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

A celles qui ont demandé cette prime, êtes vous tenu à des engagements auprès de l'armée ? Vous à t on demandé des disponibilités particulières ?


----------



## booboo (15 Décembre 2022)

On signe une convention et on accepte de figurer sur une liste qui recense les ass mat conventionnées.
Mais pas d'obligation d'accepter un contrat parce que ce sont des militaires, on reste indépendante.


----------



## booboo (15 Décembre 2022)

_"Je viens d'aller voir, mais tout ce qui concerne les assmats est momentanément suspendu pour modifications.

Je pense que c'est pour ça que vos dossiers sont en stand by."_

C'est pour le conventionnement que c'est suspendu ; nous on l'est déjà.


----------



## B29 (15 Décembre 2022)

Que veut dire "assistante maternelle conventionnées " ?  Merci


----------



## booboo (15 Décembre 2022)

_"assistante maternelle conventionnées" _  = qu'on a signé une convention avec les armées.


----------



## B29 (15 Décembre 2022)

J'ai travaillé avec des militaires mais je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ça.  Quels sont les avantages ?


----------



## booboo (15 Décembre 2022)

Avantage pécunier.
Allez voir le site de l'action sociale des armées, tout y est détaillé.


----------



## sisi79 (16 Décembre 2022)

Celles qui ont signée cette convention, en retour quel sont vos engagements ? J'ai lu que nous devions nous tenir à  leur disposition en cas de besoin mais en respect de nos droits , conventions, heuresnde repos et joirs de repos ect.... pour des gardes, nuit, week end, fériés.


----------



## booboo (16 Décembre 2022)

booboo a dit: 


> On signe une convention et on accepte de figurer sur une liste qui recense les ass mat conventionnées.
> Mais pas d'obligation d'accepter un contrat parce que ce sont des militaires, on reste indépendante.


----------



## sisi79 (16 Décembre 2022)

Booboo, ok mais j'ai lu que nous devions nous tenir àdisposition pour les gardes.

Je suis dans une région militaire et j'ai souvent eu des enfants de militaire et j'en ai encore 2. Je n'ai jamais voulu signer cette convention à cause de cette disponibilité.

Avez-vous été concerné ?


----------



## booboo (16 Décembre 2022)

Pas du tout, j'accepte le contrat si les conditions me conviennent.
Je ne travaille pas la nuit, ni les week-end.
Justement, la prime est plus élevée quand on travaille en horaires atypiques.

Je choisi les parents avec qui je travaille ; le hasard a voulu que l'un de mes employeurs soit gendarme.


----------



## zabeth 1 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Comme vous Booboo, je ne travaille pas la nuit ni le we .
Et là mon PE est gendarme, et l'autre dans l'armée de terre mais l'administration , aussi horaires de bureau.

C'est vrai que l'avantage pécunier n'est pas négligeable, mais que de paperasse. Et quand mon agrément a été renouvelé, j'ai dû renouveler la convention, mais ça ce fut assez rapide.


----------



## sisi79 (16 Décembre 2022)

Ce matin j'ai eu au téléphone le service d'action sociale de l'armée de la petite ville à côté de chez moi, la personne m'a expliqué  comment ça fonctionnait, pour le moment le service est interrompu. Il y aura des nouveautés en 2023 sur le fonctionnement et les dossiers pourrons être à nouveau traités.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## zabeth 1 (16 Décembre 2022)

Merci Sisi79 pour l'info.
A suivre... Je verrai  ça quand j'enverrai en janvier mon dossier pour le 2e semestre 2022. 
Bonne journée.


----------

